# Movin On!!



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Will be my last post on morels.com. Had a blast with all you mushroom folks. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## PAtrapper37 (May 9, 2018)

Where you headed?


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Trahn, buddy...hope you keep in touch. If you ever start cultivating shitakes again, drop me a line.

Okay, folks...what do we do here? We've lost the Oracle!

p.s. What in the world happened to all the posts and threads on here???


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Really learned a lot from you this year trahn.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

This website is a really great platform for teaching/learning and a historic tracking of what we find. That is what I see us as, and I know it takes money and help from us all to make this happen. I did get mad when threads had been deleted. I do understand why, spamming is a hard one to keep under control. I am offering my help to the admin./owner. If I can help in anyway email me or inbox. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Gibz (May 1, 2018)

beagleboy said:


> Really learned a lot from you this year trahn.


Yep, me too. Appreciate all the patience with a newbie


----------



## PAtrapper37 (May 9, 2018)

Are you on Facebook Trahn?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

trahn008 said:


> I did get mad when threads had been deleted. I do understand why, spamming is a hard one to keep under control. I am offering my help to the admin./owner.


What threads are deleted. I put 2 back on that I accidentally deleted because of the spam. Let me know if there's more.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

PAtrapper37 said:


> Are you on Facebook Trahn?


 No


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

jack said:


> What threads are deleted. I put 2 back on that I accidentally deleted because of the spam. Let me know if there's more.


 Looks to be good Jack.. Thanks!!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jack...Can you make a mushroom growers link on home page??


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, Jack. I wondered what happened there. I appreciate your efforts!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

trahn008 said:


> Jack...Can you make a mushroom growers link on home page??


There is a mushroom growers thread.

Morel Cultivation (holy grail) and Other mushroom Cultivation


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

JESUS! Won’t be the same without you Trahn008. This sucks, don’t get me wrong the rest of you guys are great also! I learn a lot from all of you. Trahn I have appreciated all the knowledge you have shared with us. Feels like one of my favorite shows just got cancelled.


----------

